# Jamaican green seasoning. Or green gold.



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Caribbean green seasoning, there as many version as islands this my version me make. Me use this in many thing me make. Me add to stew but most time me use as marinade base for meat and fish. Now me no certain if members be able to get Shadow beni, you can substitute either Culantro or coriander it no quite same but it work. Me know number of pepper seem scary so put as many as you happy with. Also you can use any fresh herb that available at time off year. 
You can make in blender because me like it smooth man but you can use processor. This make enough for good size pot, it keep good in fridge for four week.
OK.
60 gram flat parsley.
2 whole heads Garlic, Peel and smash.
3 stem celery.
60 gram basil.
1 bunch green onion.
large white onion.
Small red onion or shallot.
2 Piemento pepper red and yellow.
4 Scotch bonnets and 2 Chocolate Ghost.
1 tablespoon white vinegar.
Juice 1 lemon or lime.
Good bunch fresh thyme.
Sunflower oil.

Chop everything rough no vex yourself chopping small then put all green ingredients in blender with tablespoon oil. Blend until little chunky. Chop the peppers, please man use glove AND wash hands straight away Ghosts dangerous thing man. Chop up the onion and put all in blender with peppers. Blend until you get smoothness add a little oil at a time but no enough so mix runny. 
Pull leaf off thyme and add it no use stalks they make bitter. Then squeeze in lemon juice.

As me say this very hot man, so use as many peppers as you happy with. Me always add 1 tablespoon this to my marinades when me spice up my meats or fish.

Jah bless!

Kali-Ann


----------



## CraigC (Sep 17, 2020)

Do you use a lot of plantain and callaloo in your cooking? Are the Chocolate ghost peppers fresh of dried.


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 17, 2020)

Yo CraigC man,

Me use lot of Plantain, me fry them in a little dark rum. Me add them to curry or brown stew beef me like them very green. 
Me grow them man in my greenhouse and scotch bonnet, amongst other ones. Me try scorpions but they no do good so me just keep with Ghost and bonnets, they plenty hot enough man!!  

Jah bless,

Kali-Ann


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 17, 2020)

that looks truly yummy.  Thanks for the recipe.  Check your private messages.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2020)

I have saved that recipe. It looks tasty and useful.


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 17, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I have saved that recipe. It looks tasty and useful.



Yeah man,

This the basis of almost all Jamaican food and the Caribbean general. All islands have own version. It simple and me make every four week. Me will post the other base now.

Jah bless

Kali-Ann


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 17, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> that looks truly yummy.  Thanks for the recipe.  Check your private messages.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yeah man,

It bad man on the raw, but add when me add to other thing. You can add more oil and make a bad man salad dress. 
Me do check man thank you.

Jah bless.
Kali-Ann


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks really good - thanks!  Copied this, and the jerk recipe, in which you called for it.


----------

